# Ashima Brake rotors ARO-08 160mm & 140mm



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got these guys in from the mail box. 

Pretty sweet. I first saw these on the mtbr.com interbike highlight page. I had to have them.

Only comment I can make about them right now is you should debur the mounting holes. It looks like the rotors are surface ground to achieve the flatness, but by doing so a very very small burr is left around the hole. 

I bought 3 sets. Weights were exactly the same for all 3 sets.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

where'd you get them?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nino said:


> the 140 Ashima on the other hand is not interesting since it is heavier than the stainless Alligator Windcutter which weighs just a hair over 60g.


Yes I do agree your rotors are lighter by 6 grams. But you sell your rotors for 25 euros + shipping. I got these rotors from Toronto Cycles for 15 USD or 9.75 Euros + 5 dollars for shipping.

The rotors will probably wear pads out faster. But that is ok. I'm willing to accept that.

I bought my from here. 
http://www.torontocycles.com/


----------



## bikeaholics.de (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey nice a nother thread with Nino commercal. Fact is, the windcutter 140 is thinner (1,6mm) than the ashima ultralight (1,8mm). The brakepad-worn is not as high as with the alligator.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

As usual....the other guy's products aren't that interesting because nino's stuff is always better, and nino has all these amazing reasons why they're worse, and hey such and such a pro racer is using his rotors now so that must mean they're actually good. Some things never change. But pro racers will often use ultra weight weenie parts even if they are inferior to another slightly heavier example of the same part. Case in point, Lance Armstrong was mtb racing the Downieview classic and DNF'd out of the race on the last loop. Apparently he was running these ultralight carbon water bottle cages and they ejected his water bottles on the first downhill section. So he did the entire race without water and cramped up badly as a result. Most carbon bottle cages are around 22-26g each, cost around $30 to $50 and have a hard enough time holding a 22oz roadie bottle on just rough pavement. A Cateye BC100 composite bottle cage is 36g...costs $3... and will hold a full 26oz bottle
on super bumpy/bouncy mtb trails and downhill descents.


----------



## kevbikemad (Jan 2, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Case in point, Lance Armstrong was mtb racing the Downieview classic and DNF'd out of the race on the last loop. Apparently he was running these ultralight carbon water bottle cages and they ejected his water bottles on the first downhill section. So he did the entire race without water and cramped up badly as a result. Most carbon bottle cages are around 22-26g each, cost around $30 to $50 and have a hard enough time holding a 22oz roadie bottle on just rough pavement. A Cateye BC100 composite bottle cage is 36g...costs $3... and will hold a full 26oz bottle
> on super bumpy/bouncy mtb trails and downhill descents.


yeah maybe armstrong is such a ww he tossed the bottles to drop some weight. or maybe he thought the team car would come along at some point to bring his some more...


----------



## stevemtu (Mar 29, 2006)

*when you get a chance*



Cheers! said:


> Just got these guys in from the mail box.
> 
> Pretty sweet. I first saw these on the mtbr.com interbike highlight page. I had to have them.
> 
> ...


A ride report would be of great interest.

Thanks


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll post an update later this week. Just got the installed on my old bike with BB7s.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

nino said:


> by the way:
> The Alligator Windcutter rotors are used by top XC-Racer Florian Vogel from the Swisspower Team. Vogel got 3rd at last years XC-worldchampionships and this year already won the first 3 rounds of the prestigious swisspower cup and also has a 3rd place finish at the second worldcup under his belt...Race proven performers on top-level racing.


knock this sh!t off. seriously, am i the only one who thinks nino is way out of line doing this kinda crap in every post that has a competing product to what he sells?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Nope, I despise it also. But as usual the mods seem asleep at the wheel in this forum.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Indeed, we need some clear cut rules and perhaps someone to ensure they are adhered to. As it is it what goes and what doesn't seems a bit hazy, given what is theoretically allowed and what actually happens are completely different things.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Yes I do agree your rotors are lighter by 6 grams. But you sell your rotors for 25 euros + shipping. I got these rotors from Toronto Cycles for 15 USD or 9.75 Euros + 5 dollars for shipping.
> 
> The rotors will probably wear pads out faster. But that is ok. I'm willing to accept that.
> 
> ...


Did you buy them recently?

They have very few rotors in stock right now, I have been waiting a while...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Baulz said:


> Did you buy them recently?
> 
> They have very few rotors in stock right now, I have been waiting a while...


I bought 6 pieces last week.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm with others in stopping the spamathon in this forum. 

I do however like the gum colored sidewall tires that Nino's hero is running.


----------



## Trevorken (Jul 2, 2007)

alm80 said:


> I do however like the gum colored sidewall tires that Nino's hero is running.


Those are Dugast tubes.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*please...*



chequamagon said:


> knock this sh!t off. seriously, am i the only one who thinks nino is way out of line doing this kinda crap in every post that has a competing product to what he sells?


please stop your ranting!

not a single word about me selling a certain product. this is about a lightweight disc-rotor and i just wrote my thoughts on a new product on the market and compared it to a similar product which in the meantime already has Pro-level racing wins under his belt. that's it.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

nino said:


> please stop your ranting!
> 
> not a single word about me selling a certain product. this is about a lightweight disc-rotor and i just wrote my thoughts on a new product on the market and compared it to a similar product which in the meantime already has Pro-level racing wins under his belt. that's it.


No, you bashed a new product as you sell a similar product. This happens over and over and over. 

Have you used these new rotors yet? Or are you just guessing as to how they work?

Why aren't you making similar posts over at weightweenies? Or do they not allow this sort of thing?


----------



## spudzone (Nov 16, 2004)

nino said:


> please stop your ranting!
> 
> not a single word about me selling a certain product. this is about a lightweight disc-rotor and i just wrote my thoughts on a new product on the market and compared it to a similar product which in the meantime already has Pro-level racing wins under his belt. that's it.


you changed the subject of a thread to make a different product look superior, that you happen to sell.

If that is how things operate around here, I am going to start replying to every rotor thread with the merits of Hope 2-peice rotors. I sell them and I also think they are the best.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*sorry again...*



Baulz said:


> No, you bashed a new product as you sell a similar product. This happens over and over and over.
> 
> Have you used these new rotors yet? Or are you just guessing as to how they work?
> 
> Why aren't you making similar posts over at weightweenies? Or do they not allow this sort of thing?


i don't bash a new product i just tell my thoughts. same happened when the Alligator rotors hit the market.nothing different.just my thoughts on a new product and comparing it with its direct competition.

it's not about selling it's about comparing a new product to what is already on the market. you see that happen on every thread about a new product.

-new SID...you compare it with the old or with the Reba or Manitou MRD....
-new XTR...you compare it with old XTR or SRAM X.O
-KMC chain....XTR chain or SRAM chains
-....you can go on and on here.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Weird, I spoke with the rep at Interbike and had several emails with him starting in October to get me a sample set to test, obviously I have seen nothing, I will ping him once more. He has either left the company, is very busy, blew me off or they have bad customer service. Hope it is not the latter.

And it was me whom reported them at Interbike.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

nino said:


> it's not about selling it's about comparing a new product to what is already on the market. you see that happen on every thread about a new product.


The difference is without fail any product you don't sell is seriously flawed, and any product you do is 100% perfect. It shits everyone else off, so no matter how you see it it's clearly not good forum behavior.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Seriously Nino, all you ever do is bash everyone elses cool stuff because your lousy sh!t is a thousand times better. Knock it off.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*c'mon*



ScaryJerry said:


> Seriously Nino, all you ever do is bash everyone elses cool stuff because your lousy sh!t is a thousand times better. Knock it off.


i don't bash anything here. i just looked at these rotors closer already last september at Eurobike. i talked to the Ashima guys for almost 1 hour intensively at their booth, i got their OEM prices as well but finally decided against them because i was worried of the many holes in rectangular shape and since i didn't get a sample to test before ordering. this way i had no possibility to find out how they perform unlike with the Alligators where i tested them on my own before ordering.

i already wrote in my very first sentence that the 160 is very cool as it is lighter than the Windcutter. if it performs as good then we definitely a winner ! i am the first to appreciate a lightweight STEEL rotor as this is the best material for rotors anyway. the 140 on the other hand is heavier so i think it isn't as attractive.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> Seriously Nino, all you ever do is bash everyone elses cool stuff because your lousy sh!t is a thousand times better. Knock it off.


Has anyone talked to Moderator about this kind of thing?

I propose that those of us that are tired of the kind of behavior shown within this thread, all contact every Mod. we can. Cause IMO the drama created by someones behavior is almost as bad as the behavior itself.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Its funny how he says he complained about the alligator rotors when they first came out, given that the rotors he sells now ARE the alligator rotors. It reminds me of a local store who bashes every product line when they're not carrying them, but the moment they do carry them they're the best...but then when they stop carrying them again, they talk about nothing but how bad they were and how many returns they had to deal with.

Doesn't mtbr have any rules already to keep manufacturer reps/dealers of goods from whining about the competition ?! I don't see downhilljill complaining about Iron Horses, or Dave Turner whining about Santa Cruz, or the owner of Ibex harping on about Motobecanes.

Of course both he, and his fanboys will chime in here abouts that he's providing info on current products whereas I am more interested in vintage parts and bikes at the present time. But when the only current products he's talking about are things he's either already selling, or about to be selling, well that's considered SPAM. If the other forums have mods that delete/lock such spam threads, why doesn't this one ?!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

What a frikkin' waste of bandwidth.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought this was the weight weenies forum.....not the sniveling whiner weenie forum.
At least Nino's 'spam" has info in it.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Back on topic...any reviews or real knowledge on the quality of these Ashima rotors? They're light, but do they stop your bike?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*wrong...*



DeeEight said:


> Its funny how he says he complained about the alligator rotors when they first came out, given that the rotors he sells now ARE the alligator rotors. It reminds me of a local store who bashes every product line when they're not carrying them, but the moment they do carry them they're the best...but then when they stop carrying them again, they talk about nothing but how bad they were and how many returns they had to deal with.
> 
> Doesn't mtbr have any rules already to keep manufacturer reps/dealers of goods from whining about the competition ?! I don't see downhilljill complaining about Iron Horses, or Dave Turner whining about Santa Cruz, or the owner of Ibex harping on about Motobecanes.
> 
> Of course both he, and his fanboys will chime in here abouts that he's providing info on current products whereas I am more interested in vintage parts and bikes at the present time. But when the only current products he's talking about are things he's either already selling, or about to be selling, well that's considered SPAM. If the other forums have mods that delete/lock such spam threads, why doesn't this one ?!


it was people in here that bashed the alligator rotors when i first showed them. i was showing them here as the very first and i was the very first to test them as well. people would compare them to other rotors, they would laugh about the design, they would say these wouldn't stop a bike....people post their thoughts on a product when it is shown here. that's what forums are all about. you post a question or you see a new part and comment. it's as easy as that.

not in a single word have i bashed the Ashima disc-rotor. i just put my thoughts which for my sense of technical knowledge have some baseground. if someone can show me a disc-rotor of any kind with rectangular holes or better with metal in 90 degree direction to the rotating direction i would be corrected. i am very sorry but i haven't seen any such rotor yet and that's why i had my thoughts about it. i also wrote "could" lead to wear so this is like a questionmark. my thoughts on the 140 are clear. i didn't complain about it but it cleary isn't as interesting since it is heavier - that's it.

once again - if the 160 is performing as good as other steel rotors we have a winner!!


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

So, if this is the way we roll now.....

Both the Ashima and Alligator rotors are a joke. They are very thin with very little surface area to grab on to. Here is a review from user "plussa":



plussa said:


> I think the Alligator / Ashima serrated rotors are total crap.
> 
> I destroyed three sets of pads in a week when I tried to get them working. (Avid, Avid sinterded, EBC red).
> 
> ...


The only lightweight rotor that actually works is the Hope Floating. They have an honest brake track with as much surface area as any stock rotor, they are light, and come in really cool colors. Best part is that they retail for only $70, much less than Stan's. And they weigh less than Alligator, which comes in at 93 grams for a 160 (honest weights, not Nino weights) Some, such as user "ausable" have reported Alligators coming in at 111 grams for 160.

The hopes on the other hand have worked great on my bikes with XTR brakes, Magura Martas, Avid Ultimates, and Juicy 5s. The added heat dissipation of aluminium is great, and I run 180mm front, 160mm rears on a 29er and I weigh 250 lbs.

Oh, also since it is acceptable, if anyone needs to know where to buy Hope Rotors, I know where you can get them, wink wink.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

chequamagon said:


> The only lightweight rotor that actually works is the Hope Floating.


That's my experience too. And like you, mine weigh 89gr - all four of them. I've had zero problems with any of them over three years. Now there are the Mono Mini Pro rotors which are even lighter too.

Oh and the best part? I don't sell them. I'm not even affiliated with anyone who does, nor do I stand to make a cent if you buy them. I'm just a MTBer sharing their experience and thoughts with others. Isn't that what forums are supposed to be about?


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't figure out why these rotors eat some people's pads in just a few rides, and others they work just fine and normal. I fall into the latter category - I've been running alligators since last summer and pad wear has not increased at all. I've been running the 140 ashima rotor for a month now, and no extra pad wear as presented itself. What are you people doing wrong and I am doing differently? All I do is swap the rotors, center the brake, and ride... I use sintered pads mostly. The brakes have lost maybe 10% of their power I would guess, but modulation is actually better than with the stock avid rotors on my Juicy Ultimates. I have been very pleased, considering I lost 100+g without any real loss in performance.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, 
I confirm the measured weight of 111g for the Alligator "sunflower" or whaterver it's called, while the serrated rotors (like Ninos) are 92-93g for the 160mm
I have used the serrated rotors on two bike for about one year, with Juicy7 and Formula Oro Puro and honestly the pad wear its not an issue.
The only annoying problem is a pulsation (resonance vibration) that originates at slow speed (running spees) and while "feathering" the brakes. It is quite irritating on the front especialy on my race bike which has a lighter fork, but is evident on the talas as well.
The problem seem to disappear at higher speed or with more powerful lever squeeze.
The "sunflower" design does not originate any pulsation - probably it's a better design.
Would like to know how the new Ashima are performing, pulsation-wise
fab


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

I haven't experienced any crazy pad wear with the alligators either. i have though, experienced a little pulsing of my front rotor when braking. although it's not a complete deal breaker, it is a little annoying. any pulsing with the ashimas?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

The pulsing on the alligator rotors, specifically on the front, is a deal breaker for me. I have them on 2 bikes, and am sorry I bought them. I also have noticed heavy pad wear with my new Formula oro. I will not buy them or recommend them for those 2 reasons. I get no pulsing on the back.

Next rotors will be back to the Hope Mini.

Nino, 1 more and kiss your mtbr days good bye. This would for sure put a hurt on your ebay sales.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah, i don't get any pulsing in the rear either, only the front. when all is said and don though i will most likely go with a different front rotor. maybe a hope.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

ok I did a quick spin with the bike. I'm using BB7s so I don't feel any pulsations. They are indeed a lot noisier (chirping sound) than Avid Clean Sweep rotors they replaced. You only notice it when you are going slow. All in all I'm very happy with them. Braking power seemed equal. I didn't test for extended braking to see how much heat build up there is. The terrain I ride does not require extended braking.

Here is an interesting video showing the performance of the brakes at elevated temperatures. Notice that the rotor has not failed structurally as yield strength of materials at elevated temperatures drops off quite a bit. Judging from the color of the rotor I estimate that rotor to be around 500 degrees celcius or more. Somethings to consider: Dot 4 and Dot 5.1 brake fluid typically boils at around 320 degrees celcius. So at this point your brake fluid would have long boiled over, your pads probably faded to hell and back. But the rotor has not failed. To me that is an important point. Somehow I doubt anyone here would be on the brakes to such an extent that the rotor starts to glow.





"Disc heat-resistance test - far beyond EN 14766; Disc temperature above 800°C; deceleration: 9 m/s^2; brake-lever-load: 1200 N"


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

sorry double post - please delete


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

No pulsing on the rear ashima 140, though I didn't get any pulsing with the alligator 160 rear either and I do get it with the alligator front. So I think it is reasonable to assume that the ashima could still pulse when used on the front. 

Power decreased slightly, but going from 160-140 that was to be expected, and it is still plenty powerful. Modulation remained about the same. No real extra noise to speak of.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Just got mine today*

160mm front and rear.
But it seems that the "arms" in the rotor have to face backwards instead of forward,
like on "normal" rotor's
There are no direction arrow.
Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

There is a direction arrow on the 140mm. I don' tknow why they didn't on the 160mm rotors. Proper install is that once hte rotors are installed you can read the text. Meaning the text face you.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Cheers! said:


> There is a direction arrow on the 140mm. I don' tknow why they didn't on the 160mm rotors. Proper install is that once hte rotors are installed you can read the text. Meaning the text face you.


Just as i thought :thumbsup:


----------



## AggieXCRacer (Oct 10, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Case in point, Lance Armstrong was mtb racing the Downieview classic and DNF'd out of the race on the last loop. Apparently he was running these ultralight carbon water bottle cages and they ejected his water bottles on the first downhill section. So he did the entire race without water and cramped up badly as a result.


Weird, he did the same thing at the Miles of DisComfort Marathon Race here in TX back in January. Evidently Mr. Armstrong did not learn his lesson the first time...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

He did come from mountain biking too before he went roadie, you'd think he'd have learned about camelbaks by now. They may not be allowed for UCI road racing, but they're fine for mountain bike events.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> He did come from mountain biking too before he went roadie, you'd think he'd have learned about camelbaks by now. They may not be allowed for UCI road racing, but they're fine for mountain bike events.


Um, he was a triathlete before focusing on road, maybe you're thinking of Landis?


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

AggieXCRacer said:


> Weird, he did the same thing at the Miles of DisComfort Marathon Race here in TX back in January. Evidently Mr. Armstrong did not learn his lesson the first time...


It was the Miles of DiscComfort. I'm pretty sure that he has never ridden the Downieville classic (unless there really is a _Downieview_ classic) as far as I or Google knows; DeeEight seems a little confused with his Armstrong facts.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a pair of 160's that arrived today. They were 82g and 80g respectively. Light!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got back from a 30 km loop. The brake rotors worked perfect. I didn't notice any difference in performance to the Avid clean sweeps. They were quiet too. The noise you hear is only when the bike is on the bike stand.


----------



## Salt Cycles (Sep 25, 2004)

Can we get more ride results for these rotors? I am looking to buy a pair (to bad toronto cycles is currently sold out of the 160mm :madman: )

Also - what brake pads are people using and how is the stopping power?

Thanks


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

i rode alligator 160/140 at 117km race last weekend, no problems only a little bit fading on downhill. i used it with formula oro puro with original organic pads on my 7.95kg scalty http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4782564&postcount=4923


----------



## zecanon (Oct 5, 2007)

Rear 140 ashima rotor had its first real test this weekend in Angel Fire, NM. Classic norba course, straight up and straight back down. No pulsing, no fading for the 10-15 minute, curvy technical downhill. I was pleased. 
Alligator 160 front rotor performed well too.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, thanks for verifying re: my first hand XP as to the Alligator's 'pulsing' issue. Thought I was the only one facing with such...

Been a while that I've made the right choice of going back to CLs since it's a deal breaker for me just like Rensho... 

Ride on!


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Any updates on these Ashima rotors?

1) I'm especially interested in the 160/140mm combo. 

2) How are people doing long term with Avid BB7s? I have these on my rigid racer.

Thanks.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have them installed on both my mountain bikes. One with BB7s and one with Avid Juicy Ultimates, both in the 160mm and 140mm rear combination.

So far no issues whatsoever. Good braking power, pad wear seems like normal (ie with Avid G2 cleansweep rotors). Both systems I use sintered metal pads. On the BB7 I use the Avid sintered, and on the Ultimates I use EBC golds.

Good buy and they are lighter than the alligator saw tooth versions.


----------



## JaLove (Dec 24, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> I have them installed on both my mountain bikes. One with BB7s and one with Avid Juicy Ultimates, both in the 160mm and 140mm rear combination.
> 
> So far no issues whatsoever. Good braking power, pad wear seems like normal (ie with Avid G2 cleansweep rotors). Both systems I use sintered metal pads. On the BB7 I use the Avid sintered, and on the Ultimates I use EBC golds.
> 
> Good buy and they are lighter than the alligator saw tooth versions.


Sounds pretty good. How about noise issues, if any, and wet/dry performance??

What conditions do you ride in?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

JaLove said:


> Sounds pretty good. How about noise issues, if any, and wet/dry performance??
> 
> What conditions do you ride in?


Wet braking is not bad. Wet braking performance is primarily pad influenced (my belief). They do get noisy when they get wet though.

I raced the rotors in dry sandy conditions to shin deep mud, and they work just like the Avids (or pretty much any other steel rotor).


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

The 160/140 setup on my NRS C1 with Formula Evo's has been flawless.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

WOAH! I just saw this on TorontoCycles' website. 

Has anyone experienced this yet?

I just checked my with a bright light and the naked eye, and didn't notice anything. Maybe I will have to take it into work and use some penetrating dye to use to see if there were any cracks.

For guys who run these rotors on All Mountain Setups or are doing a lot of descending. Please go check your rotors. I'm just a XC rider, so I may not be as hard on the rotors are some of you guys.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

You mean a product can't be light cheap *and* strong? No, surely not!

Sorry, but I do feel a little smug with my Hope rotors right now.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with my yet... I haven't seen any news or information or posts on this forum or the weightweenies.starbike.com forum... and those are the only two I frequent... 

ofcourse with any light weight part, your mileage may vary (YMMV).


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Hmmm, I spoke with the Ashima man himself and he knows nothing about this issue.

"I abusively heat endurance and thermal shock test these rotors so although I’m confident in their performance I’d still like to follow up on just in case there is an issue I should be aware of."

These are still lightweight rotors and not downhill gonzo abusive so not sure about this issue? Anybody themselves have any reports of issue?
Ping me so I can get this information back to Ashima, thanks.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

It would be a good idea to contact Torontocycles about this "unofficial recall". I know they are not the fastest in replying to emails though.

EDIT _ just checked the Torontocycles website for another surprise
<<Ashima Update - 10/01/2008
I will no longer be supporting Ashima products in the future.
Unfortunately my long term dealership was abruptly removed in order to allow the expansion of a large 
USA based distributor and remove competition for dealers in the UK and Germany.
My apologies for this unexpected event. I have had no communication on any of these issues.
I do provide and stock similar braking products and will provide further support online shortly.>>


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Anymore reviews of this rotor?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*german Bike magazine*



Kyle2834 said:


> Anymore reviews of this rotor?


yes - a devasting one by german BIKE magazine where they tested several lightweight marathon bikes. one had them mounted and they got bad reviews for lack of power and vibrations.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Back to the topic, I have used the 160/140mm AIRotors for the second half of the racing season and I am completely satisfied with the performance so far. 
I don't know why the german magazine gave a bad review, but I think that the power is at least comparable to the Windcutters, and the pulsating/vibration is almost non existent. 
They are wearing extremely well, still straight as new. The 140mm on the rear is amazing. giving much more modulation to the rear brake (remember, XC use with low-knobbies!)
The pulsing is two magnitudes less than the windcutters. 
fab


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*140...*



Ausable said:


> Back to the topic, I have used the 160/140mm AIRotors for the second half of the racing season and I am completely satisfied with the performance so far.
> I don't know why the german magazine gave a bad review, but I think that the power is at least comparable to the Windcutters, and the pulsating/vibration is almost non existent.
> They are wearing extremely well, still straight as new. The 140mm on the rear is amazing. giving much more modulation to the rear brake (remember, XC use with low-knobbies!)
> The pulsing is two magnitudes less than the windcutters.
> fab


I met Frischi on a trail just after Eurobike and he had the 140 Ashima mounted on the back...his comments when asked about it were devastating as well. he said they wouldn't offer enough power. maybe his pads didn't match the rotors. the Swisspower Team usually uses Swissstop pads.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Hmmm...I am doing a long term test with them and they seem fine. They can make a bit of a squeak noise if the pads aren't taken out on occasion and cleaned (scratch them on light sand paper) but I do that for all my brakes. No vibration issues nor lack of power. 

When I compare the Ashima AiRotor's to my Marta SL rotors they have less modulation, better heat dissipation, are a bit grabbier and not quite as powerful and they don't fade. 

I will have a long term MTBR.com ProReview out in a couple of weeks.

Ashima AiRotor weights - I need to weigh the 203mm:
180mm 114.3g
160mm 83.4g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

nino said:


> yes - a devasting one by german BIKE magazine where they tested several lightweight marathon bikes. one had them mounted and they got bad reviews for lack of power and vibrations.


How can you get lack of power from merely changing a rotor of the same size out for another? Especially when the material of the rotors are the same (in this case stainless steel). The coefficient of friction (static and kinetic) of stainless steels to another alloy of stainless steel is the same. It is the same across all Fe (iron) based metals.

Surface area does not influence braking power.

The only way you get less braking power out of these is if you overheated the rotor and it lost its ability to act as a heatsink thereby causing the brake fluid to boil, which in terns causes the pad to start to fade.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Nino just likes ripping on stuff that is superior to his stuff. E-peen is important to some.

It's obvious the rotors in this post work well, are light, and are inexpensive. I'd buy a set if I didn't have ghey centerlock.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*easy: pads!*



Cheers! said:


> How can you get lack of power from merely changing a rotor of the same size out for another? Especially when the material of the rotors are the same (in this case stainless steel). The coefficient of friction (static and kinetic) of stainless steels to another alloy of stainless steel is the same. It is the same across all Fe (iron) based metals.
> 
> Surface area does not influence braking power.
> 
> The only way you get less braking power out of these is if you overheated the rotor and it lost its ability to act as a heatsink thereby causing the brake fluid to boil, which in terns causes the pad to start to fade.


that's an easy answer: PADS make all the difference. as i mentioned with Frischi above i have no idea what pads they used. i just repeated the commetns from the magazine and Frischi himself but i guess with the Ashimas it's the same as with the serrated Alligators too: you need pads that work on them. anyway - it just seems the Ashimas have similar habits as well. that's no no big deal when you know what it's all about. get appropriate pads and they should work as well.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Can you use these rotors with XTR disk brakes? 
I need rotors.
thanks,
rodel


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

The Ashima can be used with any brake system. You would need an adapter to make them work properly with the 185mm Avid's. Just make sure you have Sintered brake pads, they will eat Organic pads for lunch and chew them to shreds.


----------



## beatnik_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I have them, Ashima 160 and Alligator 140, and they are great. But i ride BB7 brakes, and they have enough power, even too much. Not the same can be told about Monos.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

So is there a consensus from those who have both this rotor (ARO-08) and the alligator sawtooth? *What makes this design better than the sawtooth or sunflower?*

Also want to know which braking surface (aro-08 or sawtooth) contributes to less pad wear on my factory Juicy 7 pads. It would be great to know since they are similar in weights, yet vastly difference in appearance and perhaps machining quality differences between the two.


----------



## beatnik_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Yes I do agree your rotors are lighter by 6 grams. But you sell your rotors for 25 euros + shipping. I got these rotors from Toronto Cycles for 15 USD or 9.75 Euros + 5 dollars for shipping.
> 
> The rotors will probably wear pads out faster. But that is ok. I'm willing to accept that.
> 
> ...


Yep man, i bought them in Germany for 21 eu. cause Toronto didn´t have them. Anyway i do not recommend 140 if you are a heavy rider.


----------

